# Finally got our first baby girl, Moko :)



## Groovadelickun

Our new baby girl, "Moko" 12 weeks old

Picture of our first day together and another where she's proud of herself because 



.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Aww, so sweet! Way to go Moko!


----------



## ~LS~

Oh my heart! What a sweet little pumpkin pie! :love5:

Congrats on your new addition!  She's adorable.


----------



## rms3402

WOW! She is such a cutie!!! Congratulations! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky

Awww, she is adorable! What a sweetheart.


----------



## Winstonsmum

Shes soo beautiful!! And so clever  i want to get a girl in about a years time as a friend for Winston! Girls seem to have such pretty dainty little faces


----------



## coco_little_bear

She's so cute! It's so funny seeing puppies learn how to go up and down stairs.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons

She's a pretty colour! Cutie-wootie-woo!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chica n Ella

Aww, she is SO adorable!! Congratulations on your beautiful new furry family member!


----------



## michele

Such a big world when you're so little.Adorable


----------



## Angel1210

Congratulations and welcome to cp! She is so cute! She did so good with those stairs!


----------



## TLI

What a little beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Groovadelickun

Thanks everyone. What a nice warm welcome!  

Now I better not let her read the comments, she'll get a big head! 

Luckily she's asleep while I'm on Chihuahua-People. :nwinkwink:


----------



## Tabcat73

How sweet 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession

Congrats!!! Gorgeous eyes! Would love to see her grow!


----------



## BlueJax

She is such a sweetie. Congrats on your new puppy!


----------



## elaina

omg, she is so cute !!!! I loved the video


----------



## mooberry

d'awwww so adorable congrats <3


----------



## Tinaschi's

She is soooooo stinkin" cute!


----------



## svdreamer

She is so cute!! I love her markings and color. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SarahJG

She couldn't be any more darling! I've come over all broody now....


----------



## Groovadelickun

Thanks everyone! 
She has been doing very well. As you can see, she's having a real 'ruff life.


----------



## Hollowaysal

She is soooo sweet, love her colour. She looks like 'butter wouldn't melt'


----------



## kirstychi

Oh she is rare. Gorgeous girl


----------



## TyChi

AW! She is so cute, love her color. Those pictures are adorable.


----------



## Jazzybell

What a cutie


----------



## Evelyn

She is really a babydoll, love the one ear up and other down.


----------



## Buildthemskywards

She's so adorable. Can I have her?! Where does the name come from?


----------



## Groovadelickun

Name comes from a Japanese word "Moko" that means, or sorta sounds like fluffy/fuzzy, or something like that. (We just thought it sounded cute  ) 

They sure grow up fast...


----------



## KFox

Oh what a cutie pa tu tie!!!


----------



## woodard2009

She is so cute! I could watch her play all day!!


----------



## debrawade10

She is SOO beautiful, love the video!


----------



## LivingOurLoveSong

What a cutie!


----------



## HermilaBrowning

awww thats sooooo sweet, i loved it a lot and its really the great one to have it.. i wish if i could get that one..


----------



## APBTgirl252

She is adorable!


----------



## Groovadelickun

Yes, we are silly "parents".. but aren't we all


----------



## Tabcat73

Super cute  aww

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

What a precious baby!


----------



## sammyp

She is such a beautiful little girl !! And very brave ninja wouldn't go even close to the steps untill 6 months haha. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Groovadelickun

She says thank you for all the kind comments!   

My wife has been trying her hand at making more videos of her on YouTube - 
MottoMoko Channel

Playlist here

She'd love any comments there.  (Shh, just don't tell her I asked, hehe) 


We've both become a bit obsessed with our little "Chihuahua". I sure didn't see that coming....!


----------



## Chiluv04

Groovadelickun said:


> She says thank you for all the kind comments!
> 
> My wife has been trying her hand at making more videos of her on YouTube -
> MottoMoko Channel
> 
> Playlist here
> 
> She'd love any comments there.  (Shh, just don't tell her I asked, hehe)
> 
> 
> We've both become a bit obsessed with our little "Chihuahua". I sure didn't see that coming....!


New additions are so fun! I just got a new baby too, and I'm enjoying every minute of it. Congrats on your new addition!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Groovadelickun

We've been working on clicker training. 

Here she is showing off some of her new tricks.


----------



## brandy3392

She is super cute. I adore the fluffy, floppy ears. You've obviously done a great job training her!


----------



## Yoshismom

She is a doll! I think it is funny as Chibi was almost 2 yrs old before he finally went down his puppy stairs to get on our couch. He went up them around 1 yr old. Gidget still needs help going up the puppy steps but sometimes will go up them. She still will not even attempt to go down them and there are only 3 of them, LOL


----------



## Huly

So sweet! Love it


----------



## Angel1210

Aaww! She's too adorable!


----------



## Little Miss Kizzy

She's beautiful :-D


----------



## Teddy76

She is gorgeous  and very clever too 



x


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww...............What a cutie.


----------



## Groovadelickun

Our girl turns 1 year old this weekend! I can't believe how fast time goes by! 

Here's what she's learned this year...


----------



## susan davis

Wow!! Someone used their time very well, training this wee girl! Amazing.


----------



## SarahJG

Adorable! I've just remembered why I stopped hanging around CP for a while - it was making me all broody (and I already have three). There is no end to the cuteness of chihuahua pups: and you have a beauty. xx


----------



## funcadelica

SarahJG said:


> Adorable! I've just remembered why I stopped hanging around CP for a while - it was making me all broody (and I already have three). There is no end to the cuteness of chihuahua pups: and you have a beauty. xx


I know what you mean. 
We've kinda been thinking "Hmmm, what would it be like with another Chihuahua?..." 
Hey... not for us.. for MoKo, so she can have someone to play with.


----------

